# Phantom vs Dar



## Dragon (Feb 1, 2015)

[size=+2]*Phantom vs Dar*[/size]



Phantom said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> 
> *Style:* Set
> 
> ...


*Phantom's active squad*

 *Kadan* the male Charmeleon <Blaze> @ Razor Claw
 *My Dark Soul* the male Gengar <Levitate> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Blitz* the female Manectric <Lightning Rod> @ Dawn Stone
 *Boatmurdered* the male Gyarados <Intimidate> @ Razor Fang
 *Fl'hight* the male Aerodactyl <Rock Head> @ Shiny Stone


*Dar's active squad*

 *Katrina* the female Absol <Pressure>
 *Dundee* the male Krokorok <Moxie>
 *Drake* the male Nuzleaf <Early Bird> @ Leaf Stone
 *Luna* the female Cubone <Rock Head>
 *Mr. Cuddles* the male Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Insect Plate
 *Togepi* the male Togepi <Serene Grace>
 *Aquanalee* the female Horsea <Sniper>
 *Flavia* the female Lapras <Water Absorb>
 *Cypress* the female Phantump <Harvest>
 *Fine and Dandy* the male Furfrou (Dandy Trim) <Fur Coat>

-Phantom sends out first
-Dar sends out and commands
-Phantom commands


----------



## Phantom (Feb 1, 2015)

Going with My Dark Soul. Been a long time buddy!


----------



## Dar (Feb 1, 2015)

I'll start off with Dundee.

Use a Swagger at first, followed up by a Foul Play. If he hurts himself with confusion the previous turn use Hone Claws, otherwise use Crunch.

*Swagger ~ Foul Play ~ Hone Claws/Crunch*


----------



## Phantom (Feb 4, 2015)

GAH, I can't find the move thread. Where did it go? I need to study this stuff again. 

Found it. Hmm. Outdated. But okay. 

First, phase. Stay phased until I say otherwise, in fact, go invisible while you're at it.. Then use Dazzling Gleam twice. 

*Go invisible/remained phased until trainer instructs otherwise~Dazzling Gleamx2*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 4, 2015)

Phantom said:


> GAH, I can't find the move thread. Where did it go? I need to study this stuff again.
> 
> Found it. Hmm. Outdated. But okay.


assuming that you ended up using the old AAG, nah, you're expected to use this bit of functionality. ability/item info is also there, see menu.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 4, 2015)

1. Luftballon said:


> assuming that you ended up using the old AAG, nah, you're expected to use this bit of functionality. ability/item info is also there, see menu.


Ah, see the computer I was using doesn't display the ASB site correctly. Outdated browser. I'm avoiding using it when I'm on that computer.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 5, 2015)

> 2vs2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 5 days
> Damage cap: 30%
> ...


Asber Stadium is in slight disrepair from  years of disuse. The large electronic scoreboard is cracked and a section of the worn, wooden bleachers is closed off for "safety concerns", whatever that's supposed to mean. This, however, hasn't stopped spectators from filing into the stadium and sitting in other sections of the bleachers, excited to once again be watching Pokemon battles. The white field markings have been freshly repainted for this occasion, and are actually still in the process of drying. 

The referee, Dar, and Phantom all enter the stadium one after the other, all eagerly anticipating breaking in the new ASB League by.. breaking the stadium, potentially. The usual pre-battle arrangements take place with little fanfare, and the Trainers are off to their respective sides of the stadium. 

Phantom is the first to throw a Pokeball to the stadium floor. In a flash of white light, a Gengar appears, clad in a ragged dark cloth that gives him quite the dramatic silhouette. My Dark Soul the Gengar does a lazy cartwheel in the air and cackles, clearly excited to be out of his Pokeball for the first time in what feels like years. 

After a moment of consideration, Dar chooses a Pokeball as well, sending out Dundee the Krokorok. He stretches his claws out and hisses at My Dark Soul, who grins menacingly in response and does a dramatic flourish with his arms. The Gengar's cape billows out behind him despite the lack of a breeze, and Dundee can't help but stare at the odd fabric and its apparent supernatural qualities.

Dundee snaps out of his trance as the Trainers both issue commands, and the referee waves her flags for the battle to begin. 

ROUND 1

Phantom (Oo)
 ()
[My Dark Soul] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Quietly cackling to himself.
Has Intimidate, due to Reaper Cloth.

Dar (Oo)

[Dundee] M <Moxie>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Slightly unnerved, but eager to fight.
-1 Attack​
With a dramatic swirl of his Reaper Cloth cloak, My Dark Soul spins around in midair and.. does nothing. He looks down at his still very visible arms with some confusion, then spins around again to the same effect. The Gengar shoots an angry glare over to the referee, who is holding a hand up and shaking her head. My Dark Soul makes a face and turns back to his opponent, clearly irritated with the League's new rules.

Dundee watches this exchange with rapt fascination, then gets to work. He takes a deep breath, and starts to loudly boast and yell insults at My Dark Soul, puffing his chest out and bragging about how tough he is. Dundee continues to strut around, making dismissing tutting noises and gestures towards the Gengar.

Dundee is really getting into it, gesticulating wildly now, but he cuts off abruptly as the Gengar makes a high pitched shriek and flies towards him. My Dark Soul abruptly stops in midair just in front of Dundee and releases a bright flash of pink light with an angry screech, and grins as Dundee yelps in pain and covers his eyes. The Gengar floats backwards and laughs manically as Dundee rubs his sore eyes and groans.

The Krokorok shakes his head to clear his vision of any remaining spots, then looks up sharply at his opponent and catches his gaze. Dundee and My Dark Soul stare each other down for a few tense moments, and slowly, the Gengar's confident smirk turns into an enraged grimace. When Dundee strikes a cocky pose and beckons him forwards with a claw, My Dark Soul flies into a shrieking rage and shoots forwards to give Dundee a nice punch in the face. Dundee stands there until the Gengar is a foot away, then quickly ducks down and slams his tail into My Dark Soul's lower half, tripping him up with his own speed. With a cry of surprise, My Dark Soul goes flying over Dundee's head, and skids to a painful stop on the stadium floor as Dundee stands again and laughs sharply.

My Dark Soul shakily floats back up off the ground, looking quite worse for the wear. The Gengar is breathing hard now and muttering expletives at Dundee under his breath, ready to pay back the Krokorok for his cheap attack. Clenching his small clawed hands, My Dark Soul starts to gather energy within his body, and throws his hands outwards as he releases the energy in a bright pink flash. Dundee yelps and clutches his eyes, falling backwards onto the ground in his surprise. He's starting to get a bit of a headache from the bright light's supernatural qualities.

Dundee gets back to his feet, and without pausing, he launches himself at My Dark Soul headfirst. The Gengar yelps as Dundee sinks his teeth into his left leg, and it starts to burn with unusual pain. Panicked now, My Dark Soul tries to shake his opponent off to no effect, until Dundee releases his opponent of his own volition and backs away with a toothy grin. My Dark Soul floats backwards to nurse his wounds, glaring at Dundee and shaking. He's still spitting curses at Dundee as the referee brings down her flags to signal the end of the round.

Phantom (Oo)
 ()
[My Dark Soul] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 70% (capped)
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Frothing with anger.
Has Intimidate, due to Reaper Cloth. Confused (mild).
+2 Attack

Dar (Oo)

[Dundee] M <Moxie>
*Health:* 74% 
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* Very proud of himself, but slightly out of breath.
-1 Attack​
Notes
-Phasing is no longer A Thing, sorry.
-My Dark Soul's confusion faded a bit quicker when he hit the damage cap.
-Phantom commands first next round.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 8, 2015)

Alright, pretty even here. 

Gaaah, wish I knew phasing wasn't a thing before. Should have been able to redo my orders. 

Right, Soul, use double team, build up a bit of defense. Then I want you to use Dazzling Gleam because you are a FABULOUS ghost pokémon.

*Double Team~Dazzling Gleamx2*


----------



## Dar (Feb 8, 2015)

Dundee, begin with another *Foul Play*, since that did pretty good damage before. Use *Knock Off*, but if he hurts himself, use *Hone Claws*. Follow it up with a simple *Protect*, but otherwise use *Hone Claws* in the same circumstances as before.
EDIT: Wait, forgot Double Team creates clones like in the anime. Just have each attack hit a random clone until it's the real one
*Foul Play ~ Knock Off/Hone Claws ~ Protect/Hone Claws*


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2015)

I thought usually you can't edit your moves once they've been made, no big, but that's something I remember.


----------



## Dar (Feb 13, 2015)

Phantom said:


> I thought usually you can't edit your moves once they've been made, no big, but that's something I remember.


I had assumed it was implied and I just wanted to clarify, but if that's the case, go ahead and ignore it.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 13, 2015)

> 2vs2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 5 days
> Damage cap: 30%
> ...


*ROUND 2*

Phantom (Oo)
 ()
[My Dark Soul] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 70% 
*Energy:* 92%
*Status:* Frothing with anger.
Has Intimidate, due to Reaper Cloth. Confused (mild).
+2 Attack

Dar (Oo)

[Dundee] M <Moxie>
*Health:* 74% 
*Energy:* 89%
*Status:* Very proud of himself, but slightly out of breath.
-1 Attack​
The referee waves her flags to start the round, and My Dark Soul immediately takes off at high speed, flying in circles around Dundee. At the speed he's going, his form starts to blur until it becomes difficult to tell where he is. Dundee whips around, doing his best to keep track of the Gengar's location, but he's clearly having trouble keeping up. Finally, My Dark Soul starts to slow down, leaving three afterimages remain trailing behind him.

Dundee turns around slowly, looking at his four opponents in turn. He looks each of them in the eye, unsure which is the original, and hisses something that could be a challenge, or an insult to the Gengar's family, or both. The expression on My Dark Soul's face goes from a smug grin to a enraged grimace, and the four Gengars fly at Dundee with a cry. The Krokorok looks around himself frantically, unsure of which Gengar he should attack. Choosing one at random and hoping for the best, Dundee ducks down low and whips his tail around, connecting squarely with one of the Gengars' legs… and passing through a solid image. Just behind him, the real Soul goes flying past with a surprised little yelp. 

My Dark Soul quickly recovers his balance and spins around in midair, to face Dundee once again. With a shiver of concentration, he grits his teeth tightly and starts to gather up energy inside of him. His body starts to glow with a faint pink light, and My Dark Soul releases the pent up energy in a bright flash of light. Dundee screeches and grips his head tightly as the light rebounds through his head, and sears his eyes.

He shakes his head in an attempt to clear it, and returns to a fighting stance once again. Choosing a Gengar at random, Dundee dashes forwards with a claw crooked back, and leaps towards his opponent. He slashes out viciously, and is surprised to find that his claw connects with the real My Dark Soul. The Gengar yelps in surprise as Dundee's claw catches onto the knot of his Reaper Cloth, and he is pulled to the ground as the Krokorok viciously rips it away from him. From his low vantage point, he can see his clones bounce off the gorund as well, mirroring him, before shimmering and disappearing.

My Dark Soul winces and floats to his feet, intent on making his opponent pay. He's shivering with anger, and with a cry, he flies at Dundee with arms outstretched. Suddenly his levitation cuts out and My Dark Soul finds himself skidding to an ungraceful stop in front of his opponent with an undignified shriek. Dundee looks down in surprise and some amusement as the Gengar flails about and scrapes his stubby arms and knees on the ground.

Dundee stands a few feet away from My Dark Soul and watches the Gengar's tantrum for a few moments, before getting to work. He begins to slide his claws against each other, shaving tiny slivers off and sharpening them to a fine point. As My Dark Soul's tantrum comes to an end, Dundee flexes his claws experimentally, to sort of test their new weight. He grins and makes a couple experimental clawing motions at the air, as the referee brings down her flags to end the round.

Phantom (Oo)

[My Dark Soul] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Kind of confused as to how he ended up on the ground.
Confused (light).
+2 Attack

Dar (Oo)

[Dundee] M <Moxie>
*Health:* 61% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Admiring his claws and paying no attention to his opponent.
+1 Accuracy​
Notes
-Double Team created 3 clones.
-Foul Play missed on the first action.
-Knock Off hit on the second action, so My Dark Soul lost his Reaper Cloth and Intimidate.
-My Dark Soul hurt himself in confusion on the third action.
-Dar commands first next round.

Also, for the record, I'm personally okay with you guys changing your commands. If you're the first person commanding you can change stuff before the second person posts, within reason? If you're the second, you have until the DQ time, more or less (although I'll probably start writing the reffing within about 24h jsyk, so maybe drop me a VM if it's a major change after that). Feel free to challenge me on this, though.


----------



## Dar (Feb 13, 2015)

I like *Foul Play*, so do that again, and try to hit the one you hit last time (assuming the other clones are still there). Afterwards, since the confusion is wearing off, do a *Bite* and try to go for the flinch. Then use a *Protect* if he successfully attacks, and another *Hone Claws* otherwise.

*Foul Play ~ Bite ~ Protect/Hone Claws*

I don't really like using the same tactic over and over but I don't feel very creative at the moment.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 19, 2015)

Whoops, late DQ warning for Phantom. I'll give you *24 hours*.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 20, 2015)

*Protect~Protect~Hypnosis*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 23, 2015)

> 2vs2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 5 days
> Damage cap: 30%
> ...


*ROUND 3*

Phantom (Oo)

[My Dark Soul] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Kind of confused as to how he ended up on the ground.
Confused (light).
+2 Attack

Dar (Oo)

[Dundee] M <Moxie>
*Health:* 61% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Admiring his claws and paying no attention to his opponent.
+1 Accuracy​
As soon as the round starts, My Dark Soul throws his arms up over his head and hunches down, a green shimmer of energy flashing in the air in front of him. Dundee narrows his eyes and pulls a face at the Gengar, to test if he's watching. ..No reaction. Dundee calls a series of insults, trying to goad My Dark Soul into reacting, to no effect. Suddenly frustrated, he charges forwards and ducks low, leaping towards the Gengar's legs, but is repelled backwards by the sudden appearance of a green barrier of energy, pushing him away from the Gengar. Dundee pounds his claws against the barrier to no effect, before finally giving up and just glaring at My Dark Soul.

My Dark Soul drops his arms suddenly and looks up quickly, taking account of his surroundings. He makes eye contact with Dundee, and his eyes go wide with surprise for a moment. Dundee leaps at him headfirst, eager to attack, when My Dark Soul suddenly ducks down again and covers his head, and the green energy shimmers over him again. And instead of biting down on his opponent, Dundee gets a mouthful of impassable energy barrier. He yelps in surprise and falls backwards, claws feeling around his mouth. Hopefully he didn't chip a tooth?

My Dark Soul slowly uncurls and stretches arms above his head, as if just waking up from a nap. He blinks in the sunlight and rubs his eyes, his mind suddenly a lot clearer than it was before. With a kind of yawn, he turns to Dundee, who seems to be watching him cautiously. He's in a ready stance, and seems to be waiting for the Gengar to lash out and attack suddenly, maybe? My Dark Soul stares down the Krokorok, who uneasily returns the glare. The Gengar's grin slowly widens, and when Dundee is feeling nice and unnerved, his eyes flash red with an unnatural power, and Dundee collapses to the ground.

My Dark Soul cackles as Dundee curls up on the ground, fast asleep. He hops from foot to foot in anticipation of Dundee doing.. something, but it becomes clear that the Krokorok is fast asleep and not going anywhere in the near future. The Gengar floats in the air, grinning widely, and takes a second to calm down while Dundee is incapacitated.

Phantom (Oo)

[My Dark Soul] M <Levitate>
*Health:* 51%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Smug.
+2 Attack

Dar (Oo)

[Dundee] M <Moxie>
*Health:* 61% 
*Energy:* 71%
*Status:* Snoring fitfully.
Asleep (severe).
+1 Accuracy​
Notes
-My Dark Soul successfully Protected from Foul Play on the first action.
-My Dark Soul successfully Protected from Bite on the second action.
-My Dark Soul's confusion wore off at the beginning of the third action.
-Hypnosis was successful, and Dundee was asleep and didn't do anything on the third action.
-Phantom commands first next round.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 1, 2015)

Augh, I'm late again, sorry. DQ warning for Phantom, you've got *24 hours* to post.


----------

